# AIDA64 Cache/GPGPU Results Lookup Tool Developing



## Яid!culousOwO (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello, world! 
I'm developing a little tool for everybody to easily look up AIDA64 cache & memory benchmark results and GPGPU benchmark results for reference or comparison.
*I'm still kind of a starter, so my programming would probably be somehow dumb. But I'm still proud of this thing.*
Although it's still under development, here are two screenshots of what we can expect:








*Here's how it works just for now:*
1. Run the file and it outputs a list with index to choose;
2. Input the index representing which you want to look up;
3. It outputs the results.

This is *non-profit*. All the data is carefully collected by myself and I have checked their authenticity and also some values are from my own devices.

*Next up:*
1. I'll add another item "tested" to show whether these values have been tested by myself. 1 for yes, 0 for no.
2. My larger data file is on my main computer which is not available to me for now. As long as it's back, I'll throw it in.
3. I'm building a GUI for it, so when it's done there won't be this console mode. The GUI that I'm trying to build follows original AIDA64 benchmark window but of course with some differences to adapt to its function.

If there are any suggestions, please let me know. Thx.


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (Apr 8, 2022)

Hmm... Nobody cares about this? lol


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (Apr 11, 2022)

No one is interested?


----------

